# Which would you pick...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I had to choose, I would have to go with Lamb and Rice because I have a GR who has allergies to so many other ingredients. Nutro was recommended by Tucker's breeder, but they're both on Canidae. Why? I don't know <big grin>?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would choose the Nutro Natural Choice, it's a little better food. There is also Nutro Ultra available at Petsmart, more expensive but a "holistic" food (so they claim)

Petco carries Natural Balance, which is a very good food, you might want to take a look at that. I would choose Natural Balance over Nutro.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The Natural Choice food. the first one contains wheat and corn, and while that COULD be no problem whatsoever for your dog, for many it is. rice is much more easiy digestible.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I would ask for sample bags of a few different foods before you buy a big bag. Try to get enough samples of each kind to last a few days so you can see how much he likes it and also see if he can digest it well. I was suprized at how many samples I was given when I switched Scout from Iams to Canidea (which she loves). I think you'll see a change in your dog if you take him off of Iams, I did.


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I would choose the Nutro Natural Choice, it's a little better food. There is also Nutro Ultra available at Petsmart, more expensive but a "holistic" food (so they claim)
> 
> Petco carries Natural Balance, which is a very good food, you might want to take a look at that. I would choose Natural Balance over Nutro.


Linus can only eat the Natural Balance stuff. He was soooo sick for soooo long and this is what finally started the road to wellness. Good luck in your search for the best food for your best friend.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed Nutro Max Herring and Rice Formula for sensitive skin and stomaches. Both my boys have done great on the Nutro. I have fed other good brands in the past but they have always upset their stomaches. My guys didn't do so well with lamb products, but yours might be different. Nutro, I think, is a great food,so good luck...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd go with Natural Balance...as I just switched to it...Maddie hasn't had any probelms on it. I heard Nutro...isn't very good...but what do I know??


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i like the Proplan Chicken & Rice puppy (original) just raised the kids on this ...and it is easily accessible for the average family...I feed my adult a different brand but my pups thrived on this!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

After you try out your new food and know it agrees with your dog, you might try ordering it online. I bought a bag of Natural Balance at the local Petco store and it was priced on the high side. Even with freight, it worked out 25% less than Petco's price which included local sales tax. No tax on direct shipments. Of course to get the better freight rate, I had to order 3 bags. Works well for me. Never have to leave the house at a better price. I bought mine at www.petfooddirect.com


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I use Precise.


----------



## SummerGold (May 1, 2007)

I would try the Natural Balance too... it should be available at both of those pet stores... In my opinion, it's the best food they both stock.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been told that there is more than one really good food to choose.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Judi said:


> I have been told that there is more than one really good food to choose.


You may be right. :scratchch


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I was told by someone who seemed to know what he was talking about. He works in a Pet store.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Am I losing it? LOL Was Natural Balance mentioned in the first post? Yikes, I'm getting old. Isn't Natural Balance a Dick Van Patten product and not Nutro?

Oh, I see. It was mentioned in another reply. My Shadow was on DVP's Duck Formula before I knew he was borderline allergic to duck...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We're ALL getting OldeR!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've fed the Nutro Natural Choice for quite a while, and the dogs like it and are doing well on it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Out of the two, go with the lamb and rice. The Nutro Max really isn't any different than Iams or any grocery store brand food.

Tuckers on Nutro Ultra.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Contrary to the opinions of many on this site, actual food allergies are a rare occurance in dogs. So to avoid a food because "a dog might be allergic to it" is way overblown. 

Nutro Max isn't a bad food. It is a proven design that is decades old with a long history of success. 

The Natural Choice line from Nutro is a good product as well. I'm not a big fan of Lamb and Rice diets due to the fact that Lamb is more difficult for the dog to digest than Chicken. You may want to take a look at the Natural Choice High Energy formula as well. 

While you're looking into different foods ASK people who have experience with feeding multiple dogs (breeders, trainers, competitors, etc) that have decades of experience. They've been around long enough to learn what works, what's necessary and what isn't when it comes to feeding a normal healthy dog or puppy. If you do that you'll find that most will feed products from Eagle Pack, Eukanuba, Pro Plan, Nutro and a few feed Canidae. They don't feed these products because they're inexpensive (they're not), they feed them because they deliver proven results and have done so for decades.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

my katie eats the nutro ultra. we did canidae, but she did not want to eat it. her coat is much more shiny w the nutro ultra.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Out of the two i would feed the natural choice Lamb. The protein and fat levels are too high on the other and the calcium supplement is way too high up on the ingredients list. Personally, I wouldn't feed anything with a calcium supplement in it, but that's just me. I would be interested in seeing the calcium and phosphorus levels which aren't indicated as these are one of the most important things I factor in when choosing a dog food.


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, I'm still undecided. 
Now, it's between the Nutro Ultra, Nutro Max or the lamb and rice. Maybe Natural Balance, but not sure (it's quite expensive and Miley would have to eat so much of it!
I really hate asking the store workers (I've tried before @ Petco).They really don't know much about dog food.They just tell you what's the most best-selling food which doesn't always mean it's the best one. 
Anyway, I appreciate the output. I'll let you know what I end up with tonight. 
Thanks!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Judi said:


> I was told by someone who seemed to know what he was talking about. He works in a Pet store.


Oh. Must be a smart man.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember with a higher quality food you end up feeding less. And really it is an investment in their health. It's very probable you will see a reduction in vet bills too as they have less allergy, ear infection issues without all the by-products and fillers.


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Back from Petco!
I bought Natural Balance (Ultra premium formula) and am happy with my decision. 
I only wish it would come packaged in a 20lb bag, as that's the ideal size for us. I also wish it would be a few dollars cheaper, but I guess I can't have it all! I just hope that I can afford to keep buying it. 
At least, for now, she has a healthy food and that's good enough for me.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I feed Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. The lamb is too rich for my Daisy's little tum. I say get a sample sized bag and see which your doggie does best on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

dogsbestfriend said:


> Back from Petco!
> I bought Natural Balance (Ultra premium formula) and am happy with my decision.
> I only wish it would come packaged in a 20lb bag, as that's the ideal size for us. I also wish it would be a few dollars cheaper, but I guess I can't have it all! I just hope that I can afford to keep buying it.
> At least, for now, she has a healthy food and that's good enough for me.


Sometimes Petfood Direct has great coupons. There have been times I've ordered food through them and it was cheaper than at the local store.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Out of the two, go with the lamb and rice. The Nutro Max really isn't any different than Iams or any grocery store brand food.
> 
> Tuckers on Nutro Ultra.


I think Nutro is a much better food than what you would buy at the grocery store, and sure is more expensive. Nutro also doesn't contain any by-products which Iams does.


----------



## Fredd17 (Dec 10, 2007)

nutro is a good brand and of the 2 choices I would go with nutro natural choice lamb and rice... I am currently feeding "blue buffalo" lamb and rice... and my annie looks amazing!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We also get Emmy's food at our feed and grain store...no petsmarts or anything around. We get her Exclusive and I think she's doing good on it.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Monster is in the process of being switched from Science diet lamb and rice to nutro natural choice lamb and rice...he loves it...my boyfriend's parent is switching their puppy and before she just ate occassionally but now she really gets excited about meal time. Nutro is a good choice


----------

